# What sides do you have with Spag Bol?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

We usually eat Spaghetti Bolognese on it's own with grated cheese on top and worcester sauce, but occasionally we'll have small bread rolls or garlic bread with it. How about you?


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

garlic bread, and green salad or steamed broccoli.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Usually just a nice green salad - sometimes a Caesar salad. Sometimes, I'll just set out a plate of sliced raw vegetables - carrot, red pepper, cucumber.

Love Spag Bol - it's a family favourite!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

What sides do you have with Spag Bol?
There's a book called uglies, where they eat freeze dried vegan spagetti bolognaise(it's like... journey fare), that they put in this little solar powered water filter/food cooker thing that they just add water too, and they call it Spag Bol.

I thought you were talking about eating that for dinner, and was like "hey, that's real?! eww"


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Green salad here. We never double up on starches.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
There's a book called uglies, where they eat freeze dried vegan spagetti bolognaise(it's like... journey fare), that they put in this little solar powered water filter/food cooker thing that they just add water too, and they call it Spag Bol.

I thought you were talking about eating that for dinner, and was like "hey, that's real?! eww"









Eww.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone else have any sides with it? or just on it's own?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We do salad, or very, very occasionally, bread.

I did have this friend a long time ago that always served it with mashed potatoes, which I find strangely gross and interesting at the same time.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't have anything with it, but I put loads and loads of veggies in it, so it's a very complete meal. Usually it's whatever's in the fridge: carrot, mushroom, zucchini, celery, broccoli etc.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
I don't have anything with it, but I put loads and loads of veggies in it, so it's a very complete meal. Usually it's whatever's in the fridge: carrot, mushroom, zucchini, celery, broccoli etc.

Ditto. Plus I use a lot of grated cheese. Yum!


----------



## aggieP (Mar 28, 2010)

Usually just a salad. Sometimes some bread. Sometimes some steamed spinach (if I forgot to put it in the sauce







)


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

either a green salad with Mesclun/"Spring Mix" and vinaigrette or a homemade caesar salad (I'm vegetarian and my husband is vegan, so I have to make the dressing from scratch)


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We have roasted green beans, a green salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Salad


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Salad and asparagus or green beans


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

Thick sliced courgette (zucchini), cherry tomatoes, tons of chopped garlic, S&P all tossed in olive oil and roasted in a hot oven.

A splash of balsamic vinegar doesn't hurt either.


----------

